# Pain in bump (37 weeks)



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi

No idea whether this is anything to worry about, but I have quite a sharp, localised pain about halfway up the bump on the left hand side... at first I thought it was just where the baby had kicked particularly hard (this can be quite sore on occasion!) but it hasn't gone away over several hours.

I can still feel the baby moving in that area and it hurts a bit!

Any advice welcome - many thanks!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay, it sounds like you are just a bit bruised from all that kicking.  It should start to improve, if not, ring your delivery suite and ask them to have a look at you.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

